# Work boot recommendations



## rdust (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm looking for a good boot with some decent support, somewhat comfortable with a steel toe.  I'm tired of dropping wood on my toes.


----------



## gandrimp (Apr 30, 2010)

Redwing steel toe. Some are made in the good ole USA  also.


----------



## oldspark (Apr 30, 2010)

gandrimp said:
			
		

> Redwing steel toe. Some are made in the good ole USA  also.


 Redwings are pricey but you cant go wrong.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 30, 2010)

Schmidt from TSC and ask for the lifetime warranty.


----------



## dirttracker (May 1, 2010)

Bought a pair of Redwings from the discount room in one of the local stores here for $80 a couple of years back. Steel toes & insulated. Very nice support and comfortable steel toe even for my wide feet. Even comfortable after 8 hours in the woods, but by then it's nice to take them off as well. They have held up to a good bit of abuse over the last couple of years and are still in good shape. If you have the time, look around you may find a good deal on old stock or the like somewhere. I kind of lucked out as I was able to fit the size 15 they had as last years leftovers (partially makes up for all of the times I have been out of luck finding something in my size). The steel toes are great, but wood seems to have a knack for falling off of the splitter and landing on my foot just behind the steel toe when I am wearing these boots.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 1, 2010)

If it is just for hustling wood around in the yard pretty much any steel toe boot. For running a saw I always wear my Matterhorn Miner's boots. They have Kevlar lining and a steel metatarsal guard to keep the saw from going through the top of your instep and majorly changing your life.

Of course they cost four hundred bucks but feet are worth a lot more.


----------



## kenny chaos (May 1, 2010)

[quote author="BrotherBart" date="1272697350"] I always wear my Matterhorn Miner's boots. quote]



......and call from the mountain tops; R I C O L A


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (May 1, 2010)

I love my Redwing! I had two pair that I wore alternate days at the factory for ten years. One pair finally split out last year. The acid from the plating tanks did them in. The other pair still has a lot of life left in them. $200 boots but still less than $10 a year! I have a couple other pair that old I wear for casual and they are like brand new. Did I say I love Redwing boots?


----------



## peakbagger (May 1, 2010)

If you have wide feet, steel toes can be a real hassle as the vast majority of shoe companies use a standard ANSI steel or composite toe cap that is one width for each size. I have size 13 4-E and wearing standard steel toes for any lenght of time really beats up on my toes. I have has luck with Hitchcock shoes http://www.wideshoes.com/ as source of work boots as they have special extra wide toes caps that meets ANSI specs.


----------



## Dune (May 1, 2010)

Red Wings are THE boot. Seem to cost more, yet actualy cost much less than any other. 
Sadly, they are often made in China these days, so the high quality may soon be a thing of the past.


----------



## Beowulf (May 1, 2010)

+1 on the Red Wings!!

I picked up a pair of 10" steel toe electrical hazard boots at a local army surplus store that had ordered them for a guy that did not show to pick them up for a year.  $109 out the door.  

I have been delighted with them.  Only difference from the picture is that they have a rubberized coating that seals the sole up about 2" onto the upper.  They are completely waterproof and very comfortable for long days of wood processing.

I bought them a size big (lucky on the stock) to put thick socks in.   The combination of wool socks and these boots is really pleasant.

http://workingperson.com/products/2...s_Steel_Toe_Electrical_Hazard_Boots_2238.html


----------



## smokinj (May 1, 2010)

Beowulf said:
			
		

> +1 on the Red Wings!!
> 
> I picked up a pair of 10" steel toe electrical hazard boots at a local army surplus store that had ordered them for a guy that did not show to pick them up for a year.  $109 out the door.
> 
> ...



Thats a boot.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 1, 2010)

I'm always using my feet to kick rounds out of the way when I'm bucking so I like to use boots that have rubber go up over the toe caps.  Regular leather toe caps will wear through to the steel in no time.

http://www.terrafootwear.com/cats.php?id=136&type=men


----------



## jeff_t (May 2, 2010)

I've been buying work boots at Cabela's. Should say that I bought one pair of boots at Cabela's. Cabela's brand work boots have a 'lifetime' warranty, meaning they figure the lifetime of a work boot to be about one year. That's about how long mine last before they start to leak and the sole breaks down enough that it starts to bother my back. I take them back in the original box with the receipt, and get store credit for the price of the boot, no questions asked. I guess it helps to live 15 minutes away from a store, plus it's a good excuse to go there ;-)


----------



## feelingasi (May 2, 2010)

been wearing redwings for the last ten years. i am a tradesmen and make my living on my feet. i've tried other "cheaper" boots, but they usually fall apart quickly and that money ends up as wasted. BUY redwings and never look back. i will caution you "once you buy a pair of redwings, the next time you buy a workboot they will cost twice as much". they last a while!


----------



## nosaudioil (May 2, 2010)

Definately the Red Wing boots. If you can in your area, go to a dedicated Red Wing small "mom&pop;" store. Deal with a person there that can size-up your feet properly.


----------



## wendell (May 3, 2010)

All the Red Wings I tried had the steel toe cut into my feet. Ended up with a pair of Georgia Boots that had the biggest toe box I could find. Still love taking them off at the end of the day.


----------



## devinsdad (May 3, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Schmidt from TSC and ask for the lifetime warranty.



You got that right. For the extra 9.99 for the two year coverage I have already replaced them once after a year. But boots usually last me 6 months so the quality is  definetly good. I wear them everyday.  Work and at home  and  put them through their paces for sure. I have noticed they don't get as smelly as other boots also. I think they went for around $90 with the replacement plan.


----------



## rdust (May 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!  This is the info I'm looking for.

LLigetfa, I like the rubber toe idea.  I'm always kicking rounds to move them around.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 3, 2010)

Red Wings . . . I've always been hard on footwear and these boots hold up very well. I wear them every day for work . . . both at work and at home. Comfortable and tough.


----------



## woodmeister (May 3, 2010)

been wearin redwings for 25 yrs. havn't found any better yet.


----------



## Sisu (May 4, 2010)

woodmeister said:
			
		

> been wearin redwings for 25 yrs. havn't found any better yet.



I would at least take them off.  They might be great boots, but after 25 years I am sure they aren't smelling so April fresh.


----------



## nosaudioil (May 4, 2010)

My wife says that I must take 'em off (the boots) before getting in bed


----------



## woodmeister (May 6, 2010)

hell sisu you sound like my wife.


----------



## nosaudioil (May 6, 2010)

it's no problema Woodmeister, your wife says nuthin' and lets me keep the boots on


----------



## Ductape (May 8, 2010)

I wear Chippewa logger boots. I find them plenty comfortable for working in, but would shy away from wearing them in a marathon or tri-athelon. I'm extra happy with them since late winter when I was cutting up a tree that came down in a big wind storm. I was cutting a small limb, about three inches in diameter...... had my foot on it, but apparently not well enough. The chain grabbed, limb rolled up and over my boot taking the saw with it. It happend in the fraction of a second, no time to react. I'm happy to report all my toes are still 100% intact, thanks to my steel toed Chippewa boots !


----------



## chad3 (May 16, 2010)

I wear a pair of Chippewa's as well and have been very happy from the get go.  I do recommend not getting insulated ones and a good pair of wool socks.
Chad


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (May 16, 2010)

I don't think Red Wings are half as good as they used to be, though the ones made here look very good. 

I bought a pair of Magnum boots last year that are very comfortable, and were around $100.


----------



## KYrob (May 16, 2010)

I wear Carolina Comfort boots for 60 hours a week at work and a few hours each day after work.  Been wearing them for 12 years and have found no others that are as comfortable from the first time you put them on.

Rob


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 17, 2010)

rdust said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a good boot with some decent support, somewhat comfortable with a steel toe.  I'm tired of dropping wood on my toes.



Steel toed boots suck.  If you want to save your toes try grippier gloves.

Also, FYI, Chippewa and Red Wing are made in the same factory (the American made ones, anyway).  White, Western Chief, RedWing, Danner, Mason, Chippewa. . . they're all good as long as their the US made variety.

If you'll settle for Chinese boots it's pretty tough to beat Georgia or Wolverine.  

JMHO


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 17, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> If it is just for hustling wood around in the yard pretty much any steel toe boot. For running a saw I always wear my Matterhorn Miner's boots. They have Kevlar lining and a steel metatarsal guard to keep the saw from going through the top of your instep and majorly changing your life.
> 
> Of course they cost four hundred bucks but feet are worth a lot more.



Those are pretty sweet boots, but what I do is not hit my feet with my saw.  So far, so good.


----------



## TMonter (May 17, 2010)

+1 on the Georgia Boots here. I have a pair I love that I use for yard work, splitting wood and out woodcutting. They are comfortable and having a stacked heel is nice when jumping around on steep hillsides.


----------



## jlasserton (May 20, 2010)

I have Red Wing boots, but I also like Justin boots for when I am meeting clients or have meetings. The ones I have are a little dresser. They are a nice transition. 

Red Wing


----------



## chad3 (May 21, 2010)

What ever you do, do not get the comfort soles on the redwings.  I tore them apart in less than a week.  Felt fine, but not at all long lasting.  Have a pair of Redwing hikers that I love.
Chad


----------



## RowCropRenegade (May 21, 2010)

I really like my Ecco work boots.  Not steel toed, but I farm and wear when spraying for sure.  Gore-tech, light and extremely durable.  They feel like tennis shoes compared to my old red wings.  They are pricey, 200 a pair.  Wouldn't wear any other boot.

JMO


----------



## flhpi (May 21, 2010)

RedWing. I have several pair and I take them in for a sole replacement when needed.  For the toe of the boot my dealer sells a Line X / Rhino liner application that works great.


----------



## Spikem (May 21, 2010)

flhpi said:
			
		

> RedWing. I have several pair and I take them in for a sole replacement when needed.  *For the toe of the boot my dealer sells a Line X / Rhino liner application that works great.*



What is the purpose of this?


----------



## nosaudioil (May 21, 2010)

A rhinoceros airliner is used mainly for the purpose of moving rhinos from there and there.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 22, 2010)

RowCropRenegade said:
			
		

> I really like my Ecco work boots.  Not steel toed, but I farm and wear when spraying for sure.  Gore-tech, light and extremely durable.  They feel like tennis shoes compared to my old red wings.  *They are pricey, 200 a pair.*  Wouldn't wear any other boot.
> 
> JMO



200 hunj is a minimum for decent boots, IMO, unless you'll wear Chinese made boots, which I won't.  Even Chinese boots are $150+.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (May 24, 2010)

I got a pair of Wolverine steel toe boots at TSC a little over a year ago. Probably spent around 80+ dollars on them. Would not be surprised to learn they are Chinese. My first steel toe boots ever. So far, they are wearing reasonably well, and I'm still happy with them. I'm not wearing them daily, but I do wear them more days than not.

I spent a lot of time trying on various brands. These just fit and felt the best, that particular day. They're comfortable. I'm willing to spend an hour or more trying on boots, if necessary, to get a pair that fit right. I like 'em enough that if the heels should wear excessively, I'd consider having a decent pair of Vibram soles put on those uppers (about 50+ dollars). I'm assuming you could still do that with steel toes (?)


----------



## thewoodlands (May 24, 2010)

http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=243


Zap


----------

